# [TrueOS] xdm problem



## fredat (Mar 10, 2019)

I installed TrueOS-Stable-x64-18.12, but it comes without Lumina.
I installed all needed files according to instructions













						Lumina Desktop Build in FreeBSD / TrueOS - BSD Licensed Desktop Environment
					

Steps for building Lumina Desktop on FreeBSD / TrueOS: ------------------------------- 1) Install packages (all commands run as root) [code] pkg install lumina xorg qt4-imagefor..



					www.asurekazani.com
				



and then
https://functionallyparanoid.com/2017/07/11/dragonflybsd-desktop/
I must install xdm, now with
`ttyv8    “/usr/X11R6/bin/xdm -nodaemon”    xterm    on    secure`
I come to the xdm login, but this don't work!
With username and password (root or user) I cannot my login,

I found this here:








						xdm login
					

hi is there a port of the openbsd x login tool like the one in the screen shot below ?




					forums.freebsd.org
				











						xdm_enable="YES" does not work?
					

As per the Handbook, I've always turned XDM on in /etc/ttys, however I've noted that SirDice has mentioned numerous times that it should instead be enabled in /etc/rc.conf.  So last night I gave it a go and XDM never loaded after a reboot, I was left with a console login screen.  I've tried it...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




My problem, how I could edit (I use nano and edit too)
/etc/ttys
As multiuser xdm blocked my login, as single user this file was empty?

I run TrueOS in VirtualBox an a Mac. I forgot to set a restore point.

I post this here, if FreeBSD appears in the boot messages. TrueOS only seems to have switched to ZFS. No GUI as in previous version.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2019)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## hukadan (Mar 11, 2019)

I think you are looking for Trident which is TrueOS with a GUI. According to their FAQ, you can seek help on the TrueOS forum if needed.


----------



## fredat (Mar 11, 2019)

OK & thanks!
On the other side I think about to install FreeBSD as the core and give them an GUI - if I get a step by step instruction (for a not BSD gurus) to do this, I would make them.

Trident is new for me.





						DistroWatch.com: Project Trident
					

News and feature lists of Linux and BSD distributions.




					distrowatch.com
				



Distro Watch popularity
FreeBSD 22
TrueOS  41
DragonFly 70
Trident  127

One more reason to put more emphasis on FreeBSD when the GUI installation hurdle can be overcome.

Something similar to BSD in experience I already have with Darwin (the base of Mac OS X) and MacPorts. So some OpenSource packages run on the Mac - also a local BIND named.

Not that I want to offend you, the fragmentation of the BSD followers is not exactly conducive to the spread. I would like to have a general BSD forum - the problems, like mine, are distribution-wide.

Please excuse my somewhat bumpy English, I come from Austria (Europe).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2019)

fredat said:


> I would like to have a general BSD forum - the problems, like mine, are distribution-wide.


Then you're in the wrong place. We support FreeBSD and FreeBSD only. We do not support any other derivative. And although all BSDs have a similar origin they have diverged significantly. 

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

Besides that TrueOS/Trident uses FreeBSD-CURRENT as a base, -CURRENT is an unsupported development branch. 
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------



## tommiie (Mar 11, 2019)

fredat said:


> Not that I want to offend you, the fragmentation of the BSD followers is not exactly conducive to the spread.



I don't believe this is a valid statement. The Linux ecosystem is a lot more fragmented that BSD ecosystem yet Linux is more wide-spread than BSD. So fragmentation of an eco-system has no impact on its "wide-spreadiness".


----------



## hukadan (Mar 11, 2019)

fredat said:


> I would like to have a general BSD forum


Well, there is one general BSD forum.


----------



## Wozzeck.Live (Mar 11, 2019)

1) At the beginning....
PC PBSD = Desktop oriented based on FreeBSD
TrueOS = Server oriented based on FreeBSD

2) PC-BSD and TrueOS merged into one system TrueOS

3) Back to the TrueOS root, TrueOS returned back to a server oriented project, and moreover is now more a general platform which can be used by third party projects.

So now : the former PC-BSD desktop project became Trident based on TrueOS which is based on FreeBSD
More recently, GhostBSD decided to switch to TrueOS platform. Before, GhostBSD was built directly on top of FreeBSD

TrueOS may interest people looking for a rolling release OS, based on FreeBSD Current (FreeBSD 13)

So some people can go to GhostBSD, some to Trident.... and some can still go to TrueOS if they look for a server oriented system, or if they want to build themself a desktop. It needs possibly some further customization to work, but less than for FreeBSD.

As a comparison, Trident and GhotBSD are "out of the box" desktop OS

As I can understand, TrueOS platform maintains all the precompiled packages used by Trident, GhostBSD....
Today, TrueOS appears more than a FreeBSD Release... dedicated to CURRENT branch. So it offers update mechanisms, security issue tracking....


Also... in many cases, you can dig in Linux forum to get your answers. In most of case, third party programs configure in the same way. The user has just to correct himself some specific procedure as configuration directory....


----------



## fredat (Mar 11, 2019)

Why I have inquired here at all are these two threads which I found here about a search








						xdm login
					

hi is there a port of the openbsd x login tool like the one in the screen shot below ?




					forums.freebsd.org
				











						xdm_enable="YES" does not work?
					

As per the Handbook, I've always turned XDM on in /etc/ttys, however I've noted that SirDice has mentioned numerous times that it should instead be enabled in /etc/rc.conf.  So last night I gave it a go and XDM never loaded after a reboot, I was left with a console login screen.  I've tried it...




					forums.freebsd.org
				



And I just want to know how to shoot down XDM to log in as root in the terminal - this has nothing to do with TrueUS.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2019)

Apparently you have problems reading. Thread closed.

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------

